# simple frog enclosures



## brucey (May 28, 2007)

i am geting a frog soon and thought this thread might be interesting, so show us some simple frog enclosures, please


----------



## JasonL (May 29, 2007)

red eyes.


----------



## brucey (May 29, 2007)

sweet where do you get frogs from, where can i buy them or can i just catch some from the wild


----------



## theduclos (May 29, 2007)

did you put your flame suit on when you mentioned taking em from the wild?


----------



## brucey (May 29, 2007)

hmm ill go get changed now


----------



## slim6y (May 29, 2007)

Actually, in Queensland it is pefectly legal to take them from the wild. But there's some strict stipulations. Don't quote me on these but they are:

1) You can take up to two frogs from the wild providing they're from your property only and are housed on that same property.

2) If they breed you must release the offspring at your property.

3) You can not sell them or move them from that property.

4) You can not legally remove frogs from the wild if you're LICENSED to have reptiles!!! That's the clincher!

There's probably many more clauses and has been discussed at lengths on here.


----------



## Horsy (May 30, 2007)

Mine.


----------



## brucey (May 30, 2007)

so i have a reptile licence so i cant get em, man do i feel lucky


----------



## brucey (May 30, 2007)

so are there any pet shops in brisbane that sell frogs


----------



## Horsy (May 30, 2007)

You can't catch them with a license, nor can you buy them from pet shops as far as I know. It's illegal for pet shops to sell them now but you can get them from private breeders. There are a few around if you just put up a Wanted To Buy ad


----------

